

HN suggestion: Allow hiding username when commenting - jokull

This might apply only to users who can also downvote (apply the same "good citizen" filter). I think this would open up a lot of important comments and good stories.
======
andrewcooke
fyi there's a greasemonkey script that does this, i think -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1201518> \- although i haven't used it
myself.

(i realise this isn't the same as changing the site, since you don't get a
change in mass behaviour, but if you wanted to see what it was like...)

------
csomar
Some users have made it to the leader board and are already famous and we know
their stories, other users can use a random username and put nothing in their
profile page; how will you recognize them? (I think most users are already
doing it)

